# (Q) Boot Manager



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

No matter what I do, I can't get this app to work. Says it installed after the clean up, but when I go to boot into the rom, it says that the slot is empty. And from time to time, my phone will reboot when attempting to install the rom. Help? Please? Lol


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Email the developer. They're always helpful and quick.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

This just started happening to me too. I'm guessing it's a bug? I can't seem to install new ROMs.


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Make sure you have screen on during install checked under settings. I have had similar issue without it. Also try ext2 if it failed on ext4 before.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Mine also stays on the installing screen after clean up is completed and says that the rom had been installed in the notification bar


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Tried leaving screen on, didn't change anything. In fact, on the previous bad installs it'd list what ROM I had tried to install there, but when I'd click on it Bootmanager would say no ROM installed. This time with the screen on it doesn't even list the ROM, it's just an empty slot.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Truth


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Aparently the latest superuser.apk was affecting it. Check the Boot Manager app in the market for the exact issue.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Aparently the latest superuser.apk was affecting it. Check the Boot Manager app in the market for the exact issue.


Hmm, interesting. I don't see an option for disabling logging though in superuser.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Hmm, interesting. I don't see an option for disabling logging though in superuser.


You probably don't have the latest version then if I am not mistaken.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> You probably don't have the latest version then if I am not mistaken.


Hmm, that may well be. But then the question is, why is it failing in a similar manner to everyone else?


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the newest su and I've disabled the logging too. No dice. About to try to find a copy of an older apk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Response from the devs:

The app hasn't properly downloaded the needed binary files to do the
install's. Uninstall BootManager and make sure you have a good data
connection and then reinstall it and it should fix your issue. Were
working on improving the checking of the files so that the app will
notify you of missing files to try to avoid these issues for you. Sorry
for the trouble. If that doesn't work let me know.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

No dice with new or old app


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> No matter what I do, I can't get this app to work. Says it installed after the clean up, but when I go to boot into the rom, it says that the slot is empty. And from time to time, my phone will reboot when attempting to install the rom. Help? Please? Lol


Is bootmanager like CWMR but instead of restoring the backup, you just reboot to it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok, so uninstalling and reinstalling BootManager seemed to work just fine for me. Try it out for yourself.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

tekhna said:


> Response from the devs:
> 
> The app hasn't properly downloaded the needed binary files to do the
> install's. Uninstall BootManager and make sure you have a good data
> ...


Told you they're helpful and quick.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

My SD slots won't load tons either.... Refund

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

I had to uninstall bootmanager, reinstall update, try to install rom, got the no installed rom error. Tried same process again and it has been working ever since. Try installing a different phone rom.. I am running SOAB, Forever Cubed, Gingeritis 3D, CM 7.1,and I BAMF RC 4.9 as phone rom..


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

"tekhna said:


> Response from the devs:
> 
> The app hasn't properly downloaded the needed binary files to do the
> install's. Uninstall BootManager and make sure you have a good data
> ...


I had similar trouble and received a very similar answer from the devs. I was skeptical but I'll be darned if it didn't work.

Btw,they actually told me to get off wifi and to use 3g. I don't know why, but again, it worked.


----------

